# Greetings from Germany



## Lynniiieee (Apr 19, 2009)

_Deleted content_


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 19, 2009)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Lynniiieee (Apr 19, 2009)

_Deleted content_


----------



## Susanne (Apr 19, 2009)

and welcome!


----------



## fintia (Apr 19, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## nunu (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## Yagmur (Apr 19, 2009)

to Specktra


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 19, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Lynniiieee (Apr 20, 2009)

_Deleted content_


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi and


----------



## bis (Apr 20, 2009)




----------



## Shoegal-fr (Apr 20, 2009)

Willkommen, you'll find some really sweet german girls here!


----------



## ApplePeace (Apr 20, 2009)

welcome


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 21, 2009)

Hi Lynne!  Welcome to Specktra!!


----------



## MzzRach (Apr 21, 2009)

Wilkommen!  Enjoy Specktra.


----------



## Geraldine (Apr 21, 2009)

Welcome to Specktra! Ich sprehe kein Deutsch, but i'm learning it. 

have fun!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Apr 21, 2009)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Susanne (Apr 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shoegal-fr* 

 
_Willkommen, you'll find some really sweet german girls here!_


----------

